
Don’t add your 2 cents - navinsylvester
https://sivers.org/2c
======
ggm
_give me your initial rough cut and we can meet to talk about it_ could work.
But then that's agile and a storyboard isn't it?

When does the boss get to say they want sliders and not radio buttons? Or
complain about skuomorphism or material design?

Or reject angular and react and ask for elm?

